# Hog trap problem....Help!



## HawgHunterMK (Mar 10, 2013)

Made this corral trap...left it open for several weeks and finally set it last night.....has 5 hog panels and is 25ft in diameter.....30 t post holding it together and equipt with a hog slammer door.....how could a hog get out of this? have a picture of a around 100lb boar setting it and he only stayed in for 6 minutes before he got out.....he didnt dig out...anybody had problems with them opening the spring doors from the inside and getting out? whats the possibility he climbed the panels?

first pic is the trap before we got the slammer door to put on it

second pic is hogs in the trap before the trigger on the door was set

third pic is the hog that set it off last night, and got out

forth pic is just a pic i found online of the same door we bought(havnt taken a pic of ours yet)


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 10, 2013)

He likely exited when another pig tried to enter.


----------



## PURVIS (Mar 11, 2013)

jumped it with no problem at all u going to keep big hogs in u got to be 6ft. high


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 11, 2013)

They can climb that easily.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 11, 2013)

Over the top with no problem.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 11, 2013)

*It's the hog slammer door*

I have one of those; I absolutely hate it because they can open it with their nose & get out. The springs are in the wrong orientation to keep them from opening it after they are caught. I plan to modify mine before I put it on another trap.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2013)

PURVIS said:


> jumped it with no problem at all u going to keep big hogs in u got to be 6ft. high



This^^^^^

I wanted to show a Video of a Texas trap that has an inside lip, but when I found it, it contained too many curse words.

This video on the other hand will teach you Hog Trapping!

I have Never before seen a More effective Hog Killer than Jager Pro..........He is The Best, learn from what he does.
His trap doesn't have the inside lip, but the panels are much higher than yours and at about the 5:00 minute mark, you will see the magnitude of what a Group of hogs can administer.............My favorite part of this video is how the Big Sow(Matriarch) Never came into the trap, after it was set! How in the World did she Know it was set? She came back to the Sounder of course, but Never entered the trap


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks like you built a nice trap, but the panels are much too low to hold a hog.  A hog can get a running start and jump or climb over those walls.  You will need to add another set of panels to the existing ones, and over the door, to raise the overall height up to 6' and brace the top edge so the panels cannot be pushed over.

Check the inside of the door set up well and make sure there is nothing a hog can get a hold of to pull the door open.  Make sure doors open and close freely.  Keep level of dirt under doors low enough so that any rooted/mounded up dirt won't impede the doors opening and closing or holding the door partially open.

Dave


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 12, 2013)

That hog probably jumped out of the trap.  In the game camera photo he is looking up.  

We have a corral trap at our place near Vamoosa, OK.  Years ago i tried every every type of door except for the remote controlled ones.   We settled on lightweight root doors that can be propped open with a stick.  There is a tripline attached to the stick.  The doors close at an angle so the hogs can't escape.

You have a very nice trap there.  i'm not a fan of saloon doors but yours seem to be very good.  The corral needs to be a little higher.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oakie

Just curious, did you get or many multiple and repetitive catches after the first hog went in your coral trap and the rooter doors closed?

I have a single spring loaded side swing door on some of my traps and it seems to work OK.  Not sure how often it works like this, but I have had a sow caught in one of those traps and saw a boar outside of the trap.  Left her in there, came back later, and had the boar inside the trap with her.  In that instance, the spring loaded side swing door worked very well.  I have had other multiple hog catches in those traps, but don't know if they all entered the trap at one time and were caught or if some went in first and were caught and then others pushed their way thru the side swing door and into the trap later.

Probably should put a camera on those traps and try to see what is happening.

Dave


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 12, 2013)

> Just curious, did you get or many multiple and repetitive catches after the first hog went in your coral trap and the rooter doors closed?




Yes, quite often more hogs come into the trap after its triggered.  Most of the trappers i know don't even bother to prop the door open.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Multiple catches are good!

If possible, post up some photos of your rooter door set ups.

Dave


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 12, 2013)

i don't have any photos of our corral trap.  It has two root doors like the portable trap in the photo below:  







This is another portable trap with one root door:


----------



## Brad30110 (Mar 12, 2013)

I use a swing style door using a spring with a fishing string trip wire in the back of the pen. Door will only swing in so pigs can enter but can't exit. First hog we captured weighed 200 plus and had the devil in him! He sure tested it for us and everything held up great. We've caught 15 other pigs with no escapes. Great looking pen, just needs to be a few feet higher.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 12, 2013)

> First hog we captured weighed 200 plus and had the devil in him! He sure tested it for us and everything held up great.



Watched hundreds of game camera photos of trapped hogs.  As soon as  they're trapped they attack the door.  When that fails they calm down some and look for weak spots in the trap.  If there is a weak spot the hogs will be gone. 

Will be building a corral trap door for a friend.  When its finished i'll post photos.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks for all the input fellas....i definatley think the panels need to be about two foot higher....for an update we set the trap right back after the first hog got out.... went and checked it today and found we had caught the 14 piglets that were in the previous trail cam pics....seeing as the two sows were rutinely visiting the trap i would assume they entered with the little ones and also climbed out (didnt have a card in the camera so dont know for sure)...now that we know our problem we have it pryed open to let them come and go as they please until we can get the farmer to get us some more panels to put ontop of the old ones to add height


----------



## Brad30110 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is a photo of my door and the first hog caught in it. It was alittle over 200 lbs.

The second photo is a boar I killed Monday night, and the third is that same boar a few days before coming into a feeder.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 13, 2013)

*Throat Corridor*

In addition to adding more height and sufficient bracing I recommend using a throat corridor when using a swing gate. The throat corridor prevents previously caught pigs from approaching from the side as new pigs enter the trap. If a previously caught pig is standing to the side of the gate as new ones enter it can catch the gate before it closes and exit behind the one entering. The throat corridor should be no wider than the gate and no longer than necessary to prevent side access (usually a couple of feet). Use of a throat corridor also somewhat protects the gate from a hog charge.


----------



## 1blademaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree that it most likely jumped out or Climb out people say oh they can't jump that high they can I have seen hogs 6-7 foot wide creeks to get away I all ways put top on my traps or like someone else said make it taller.
but if you gets lots of hogs in your trap with out a top they can and will climb over each other and get out...But since your trap is round that should not be a issue !
Nice job on your trap good luck

Chuck

Chuck


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 3, 2013)

I hear that hogs can jump 4ft with no issues at all.


----------



## 1blademaker (Jun 6, 2013)

Try putting piece of angel iron in place where the trap door drops you want it at slight angel so that trap door drops down and rests on angel iron
shoot me email have photos of traps with what I'm talking about I can send to you turkeycreekknives@gmail.com


----------

